# Wer wird Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2021 - Vorentscheidungsgruppe 2



## Walt (4 Jan. 2021)

Wahl von Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2020 – Vorentscheidungsgruppe 2

Die Vorentscheidung findet wieder in zwei Gruppen statt. Gruppe 1 besteht aus 17 Darstellerinnen, Gruppe 2 aus 16 Darstellerinnen. Aus beiden Gruppen kommen die jeweils 8 bestplatzierten ins Anfang Juli 2021 beginnende Finale.

MEHRFACHAUSWAHL IST AUSDRÜCKLICH ERLAUBT!

Die Auflistung in den Gruppen erfolgte nach Nachnamen in alphabetischer Reihenfolge. Es sind 7 aus „Alles was zählt, 6 Darstellerinnen aus GZSZ, jeweils 5 „In aller Freundschaft - Die jungen Ärzte“, „Unter uns“ und "Sturm der Liebe", 3 Darstellerinnen aus „Rote Rosen“ und zwei Darstellerin aus „Dahoam is dahoam“ am Start.

Ausgewählt wurden nur Darstellerinnen der Jahrgänge 1986 und jünger.
Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen!


Vorentscheidungsgruppe 2:

Chrissanthi Kavazi (Laura Lehmann); GZSZ






Olivia Marei (Antonia Ahrens), GZSZ





Antonia Michalsky (Saskia Huber), Unter uns





Jasmin Minz (Kim Bremer), Alles was zählt





Cheyenne Pahde (Marie Schmidt) Alles was zählt





Valentina Pahde (Sunny Richter) GZSZ





Sophie Reiml (Sarah Brandl), Dahoam is dahoam





Lara-Isabelle Rentinck (Britta Berger), Rote Rosen





Valea Katharina Scalabrino (Sina Hirschberger), Unter uns





Paula Schramm (Annika Rösler), IaF - Die jungen Ärzte





Jennifer Siemann (Luca Ehrlinger), Sturm der Liebe 





Iris Mareike Steen (Lilly Seefeld), GZSZ





Milena Straube (Rebecca Krieger), IaF – Die jungen Ärzte





Franziska van der Heide (Ina Ziegler) – Alles was zählt





Léa Wegmann (Franziska Krumbiegl), Sturm der Liebe





Julia Wiedemann (Lucie Ziegler), Alles was zählt


----------



## Titonium (5 Jan. 2021)

Lara-Isabelle Rentinck spielt Amelie Fährmann in Rote Rosen. Jelena Mitschke wäre Britta Berger (find ich auch ganz Nett. Vom Bild ist aber eher Lara-Isabell gemeint.


----------



## Walt (5 Jan. 2021)

Titonium schrieb:


> Lara-Isabelle Rentinck spielt Amelie Fährmann in Rote Rosen. Jelena Mitschke wäre Britta Berger (find ich auch ganz Nett. Vom Bild ist aber eher Lara-Isabell gemeint.



Danke für den Hinweis, hier ist mir tatsächlich ein Fehler unterlaufen, den ich leider nicht mehr berichtigen kann. Ja, es ist Lara-Isabelle Rentinck (Amelie Fährmann) gemeint. Jelena Mitschke ist leider etwas zu alt, um noch an dieser Abstimmung teilnehmen zu können.
Sorry!

Gruß
Walt


----------

